# Sad Day in Virginia



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

We made the decision to have our Winnie put down today. She is the old Maine **** we adopted from Animal Control. We have had her since May. She started to get sick Monday. We took her in yesterday and the vet gave her a round of fluids, appetite increaser and nausea suppressant. The nausea went away but her appetite never returned and this morning she was in bad shape. We even tried to force some food into her last night. It was an awful experience for all of us. Our vet is going out of town until Monday so rather than have her suffer through the weekend we decided to bring her in today. I know this is the right decision, she was always frail; coughing, puking and such, (I think she came from a home of smokers) but she was always able to eat and drink. This turn in her health is just too much for her. I just couldn’t let her slowly starve. Paul really loved her, he’s taking it hard. She seemed to really be bonding to him which made us both happy because she was so timid for so long after we adopted her. She was 15 and just thrown away but we gave her (probably) some of the best love she’s ever known. I know she is in a better place and made whole, never to suffer any more. This is the heartbreak of adopting old cats.
http://www.catforum.com/forum/members/39665-marcia-albums641-my-babies-picture3601-winnies-adoption-photo-she-15-year-old-maine-****-her-mom-put-nursing-home-daughter-could-not-bothered-15-year-old-cat-so-they-dumped-her-animal-control-she-languished-there-2-months-before-they-made-last-ditch-effort-put-her-petsmart-near-my-home-i-never-go-those-cages-because-its-just-too-sad-but-i-did-one-day-last-may-just-cried-cried-when-i-saw-her-who-does-she-came-home-me-next-day-its-been-8-months-she-very-slowly-coming-around-enjoying-being-rest-family-sweet-girl.jpg


----------



## Manue (Jan 3, 2013)

My condolences to you Marcia.
It was incredibly kind of you and your family to let her into your home and hearts for the end of her life.


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

I'm so sorry to hear about Winnie. She was a beautiful girl and it's so great that you gave her a loving home at the end of her life. You should feel proud that you put yourself out like that. I know this is the hard part, because loving them has nothing to do with how long you had them . . . we're attached after 1 minute.


----------



## thepennywhistle (Dec 23, 2012)

Adopting a senior is a special kindness, especially as you know that 
it's going to bring heartache sooner rather than later. We just have
to count the love, not the years, and know that the gift you have
given that special cat is probably the best months/years of its life.
I salute you for having the courage and strength to bring Winnie 
into your lives and love her unconditionally.


----------



## orrymain (Dec 9, 2011)

I'm so sorry to hear of your loss. Thank you for giving her the love & care you both did in the short time you had her and not having her die alone and afraid. She was beautiful. Hugs to you both.


----------



## Arianwen (Jun 3, 2012)

Sorry for you loss.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Thank you all for your kind words. Yes, we loved Winnie, just as much as we have loved any of our cats. They are all such wonderful creatures and I always feel blessed to have them in our lives. I cried like a baby when I saw her at PetSmart. 15 years old. WHO does that? She had been at Animal Control for over 2 months. As long as my heart and finances hold out I will continue to take in the old babies. They are so often overlooked for the cute kittens, (I perfectly understand kitten owners!), but the old folks make WONDERFUL pets. Thanks again for being so supportive.


----------



## Wicked_Felina10 (Oct 27, 2012)

Oh no! Poor Winnie! She was lucky to have someone like you to take care of her for her last few months. Thanks to you, she didn't pass away alone and uncared for. Rest in piece, sweet girl.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

I'm so sorry about Winnie. She must have been so grateful to have found a loving home for the last months of her life.

It has to take a lot of courage to adopt senior cats, knowing that how much you love a cat has nothing to do with how long they're with you, and yet also knowing that their time with you may not be very long.


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

What a pretty little girl! Heaven gained a new angel in her. My heart-felt condolences on your loss. {{{{hugs}}}}


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

spirite said:


> I'm so sorry about Winnie. She must have been so grateful to have found a loving home for the last months of her life.
> 
> It has to take a lot of courage to adopt senior cats, knowing that how much you love a cat has nothing to do with how long they're with you, and yet also knowing that their time with you may not be very long.


Well, thank you for the kind words, all. I don't know about the courage part, Spirite, but it just breaks my heart to see these unwanted cats that I know don't stand much of a chance in the shelters. I remind myself that it is not about me, it is about quality of life for them. It is about having dignity and a sense of being loved even if they were thrown away late in life. 

This morning was especially hard. I glanced over to Winnie's spot where she usually waits for her breakfast (she was always so cute there!) and it was empty. The tears flowed, but I know she is in a better place.....and I will adopt again - another thrown-away old baby that needs love because there is always, ALWAYS, a need. :sad2


----------

